# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Twarda narośl na dziąśle w miejscu gdzie nie ma zębów, czy to guz ślinianki?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,  jakiś czas temu ok. roku temu, zrobiło mi się coś na dziąśle. Początkowo myślałam, że to od zęba. Dolna 5 z lewej strony wymagała leczenia kanałowego. Przeleczyłam ją, ale to coś pozostało. Potem, gdy nie znikało, usunęłam najpierw 5, potem z czasem 6 i również 7  :Frown:  A to coś nadal jest... Jest to twarde, w dotyku nie boli, ale boli mnie szyja po tej stronie. Wyniki badań typu morfologia, OB czy CRP są ok. Czekam na rezonans, ale już mam dość. Czasem to puchnie, ale potem opuchlizna schodzi. Czasem (ostatnio częściej) pobolewa mnie głowa i ucho, mam stany podgorączkowe, szumy uszne, jestem apatyczna i trochę ostatnio schudłam, chociaż jem bardzo dużo. Dodam też, że mam powiększone 2 lub 3 węzły chłonne po tej stronie szyi, ale w usg wyszło, że jest ok i bez cech adenopatii. Węzły są niebolesne i ruchome. Poczytałam trochę w sieci, ale nie znalazłam nic konkretnego. Proszę o pomoc, co to może być, czy ktoś miał podobne objawy?? Od tego czekania same czarne myśli mi do głowy przychodzą. Może powinnam jakieś badania zrobić jeszcze poza rezonansem? Co to może być? Bo chyba nie wrzód??

----------

